# Light Male Marginated



## KQ6AR (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a photo of my 2002 light colored male.
http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn41/KQ6AR/?action=view&current=IMG_0019.jpg


----------



## techiegrl (Dec 1, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

Dan,

Wow what a great looking male. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kevantheman35 (Dec 2, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

beautiful


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

Hope you don't mind, but I had a look around your album. I loved the pic of Baby Huey helping you weed the garden!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 2, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

Great pic of your male. He is very handsome


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 3, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

Thanks everyone, I meant to post it in the Marginata section, I'll have to copy it over there.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 3, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

He looks great Dan 

You did post him in the Marginated forum, I moved him.  We save the species forums for questions and all tortoise pictures go in the picture forum. I seem to be the unofficial mover of pictures. 

Danny


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

Love his "skirting" of the shell. Nice shot of a very nice male.


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 4, 2008)

*RE: Light Male*

Hi Danny,

Thanks for telling me I thought I was loosing it. It could use a better title to be in the picture forum like male marginata so people know what their looking at. Oh well

Dan


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 4, 2008)

All done 

Danny


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Danny, thats perfect.



egyptiandan said:


> All done
> 
> Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 6, 2008)

Any girls?


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 7, 2008)

On the same photo bucket page, there is a picture of 5 females & another male in the bathtub. Its not a very good picture. I hope to get more when they come out of hibernation.



Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Any girls?


----------



## calamarian (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice male margie. Don't really see anything "light" about him, though. Did you mean the light shining on him in the picture?


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 8, 2008)

His coloration, is considerably lighter than my other 6. 



calamarian said:


> Nice male margie. Don't really see anything "light" about him, though. Did you mean the light shining on him in the picture?


----------



## Isa (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice male


----------

